# Winter Anime 2012/2013



## Mashidar (Oct 4, 2012)

First I feel that enough people watch it that a thread like this might produce some merit. Not only will it insight discussion on the new shows this season and get people to check them out, it also will expose people that are interested but don't know where to go or what to watch to get other viewers views and thoughts on new series.

Second: When i watch anime I use this site, Watch Anime Online | Stream Anime Episodes Free - LoveMyAnime, it runs like a youtube site and has translations for each series when it's released. This way I don't have to download anything and I can watch it when I want. Other methods are Crunchyroll.com if you don't mind paying per month to stream your anime.

Third: This is a chart of what to expect this season. Each season before stuff starts to air, a sheet like this is produced so it gives people a chance to know what they may and may not want to watch. It helps.


----------



## Mashidar (Oct 4, 2012)

Now the first show that I've started to watch this season, and I tend to pick random series to start with, give each a show a few weeks to produce something, and if they don't I stop watching, happens to be a fantasy setting series.






So far I've been impressed with the artwork, and the story that's been told in the first show. Anytime a series places a focus on why War between Humans and Demons might be important to the world and tells it in a manner that even makes me second think it has me already interested. While this is only the first show, I expect things to keep going strong, will have to see how the artwork holds up mid season though when animation budgets are not as big. Most of the time you will see shows have a great animation for the first few, and the last show or during some key point in a series where better artwork is needed. But so far I'm hopeful.


----------



## gammagon (Aug 8, 2012)

A new Minami-ke! I want to watch Boku wa Tomodachi ga Sukunai Next and the monogatari movies. I've been a little behind on the stuff coming out because I'm re watching quite a few things, plus I like to wait for it to finish airing so I can torrent it all anyways. However I did intend to watch Maoyuu Maou Yuusha today, I might just do that now.


----------



## Cheveyo (Nov 19, 2010)

gammagon said:


> A new Minami-ke! I want to watch Boku wa Tomodachi ga Sukunai Next


Those two are the only ones I'm certain about watching. I love Minami-ke.




I'll be checking out Maoyuu Maou Yuusha, though. It's the only one I haven't heard of already that actually looks interesting to me. I've noticed a disappointing trend. The older I get, the fewer anime I want to watch each season. Years ago, I'd pick half a dozen out and watch them, adding a few more as I read reviews of them.


----------



## urca (Jan 4, 2013)

No Fate/Kaleid Liner Prisma Illya?

I HAZ SADZ


----------



## gammagon (Aug 8, 2012)

Cheveyo said:


> Those two are the only ones I'm certain about watching. I love Minami-ke.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me too. I finished the first episode of Maoyuu Maou Yuusha a little bit ago and it's definitely worth checking out.


----------



## Doom (Oct 25, 2010)

Still catching up on last season as I haven't been home much (plus Fall tends to be the best season) but so far things have been interesting.

Ore no Kanojo was just pure cheese, typical harem wish fulfilment fantasy which is getting kind of old and the first episode was rather cringe worthy. Despite that I like the character designs.

Minami-ke is one of my favourite series but they keep switching studios, never the less it is looking much better than Asread already and Kana continues to be cute as ever, I can't get enough of her.

Haganai will be more of the same from the first season I presume, it was my drinking anime the first time around and I will probably continue that tradition. 

Shaft continues to impress with Nekomonogatari and I can't wait for Kizu. Obviously I will be watching Sasami-san for the same reason as well as Tamako Market because KyoAni. 

Also streaming is a horrible way to watch anime.


----------



## Mashidar (Oct 4, 2012)

Doom said:


> Also streaming is a horrible way to watch anime.


Depends why you feel that way. If it's due to the art quality that streaming puts out then I can agree. If you are going on the stance of fansubs are evil and if you love anime you should support it through a place like Crunchyroll, then we will agree to disagree.  It's very convenient for me, so it's the method I use these days.


----------



## Doom (Oct 25, 2010)

Mashidar said:


> Depends why you feel that way. If it's due to the art quality that streaming puts out then I can agree. If you are going on the stance of fansubs are evil and if you love anime you should support it through a place like Crunchyroll, then we will agree to disagree.  It's very convenient for me, so it's the method I use these days.


The former, I hate it when they do webcasts only. Everything looks much nicer on my 32" TV I have connected to my laptop. 

Anime directly from Japan is over priced, $80 for two episodes? No thanks. Dubbed anime is cheaper but dubs are awful no exceptions, I have a small collection of Anime DVDs/Blurays and I'd like to get more but for the most part fansubs all the way and no localization crap either.


----------



## Mashidar (Oct 4, 2012)

So I watched Maoyuu Maou Yuusha ep. 2 and I'm still enjoying it so far. The main plot seems interesting and I do enjoy how political play has to come into the show in order to achieve a goal. I do wonder though just what the "hero" is known for besides battle because he just does not seem to know anything else. Also I wonder if the Demon King and the Hero will get a name or just be known as those titles.


----------



## Dragearen (Feb 2, 2012)

This list failed to include the one anime I probably will be following (I don't watch it very often). Code Geass Bokoku no Akito.


----------



## Mashidar (Oct 4, 2012)

Dragearen said:


> This list failed to include the one anime I probably will be following (I don't watch it very often). Code Geass Bokoku no Akito.


I might give it a shot, the manga really didn't grab me after the first few chapters. Not like how Code Geass did.


----------



## Dragearen (Feb 2, 2012)

Mashidar said:


> I might give it a shot, the manga really didn't grab me after the first few chapters. Not like how Code Geass did.


I didn't even know there was a manga. Bokoku no Akito is the third season. It's essentially an alternate storyline which takes place at the same time as R2, except in Europe.


----------



## Mashidar (Oct 4, 2012)

Dragearen said:


> I didn't even know there was a manga. Bokoku no Akito is the third season. It's essentially an alternate storyline which takes place at the same time as R2, except in Europe.


Ah see, this is my mistake. There have been many manga titles, but this title is different. I was thinking this was an animated version of Code Geass: Shikkoku no Renya, but I see that this is different. Could be interesting reading the back story to it now.


----------



## Iasuru (Dec 26, 2012)

I'm still waiting for Kore wa Zombie Desu ka? Season 3 :[


----------



## seafold (Apr 23, 2012)

I was really looking forward to the second season of Haganai for some reason. The first season wasn't really that great, but it took up my time and Sena was adorable. 

That, and Chihayafuru s. 2 ! ! !


----------



## hulia (Sep 13, 2012)

It amazes me how quickly anime is produced. 36 series within one season. 

I'm happy to see Saint Young Men lurking over there under the BD/DVD section. I love Japan for translating Jesus and Buddha into moe, bishounen men. Only Japan, man.


----------



## Leliel (Nov 25, 2012)

I'm watching Miname-ke, Tamako Market and Boku Wa Tomadachi Next. I'm also thinking thinking of checking Sasami-san and Maoyuu Maou Yuusha.
@Mashidar Bakabt is worth checking out.


----------



## Leliel (Nov 25, 2012)

I'm watching Miname-ke, Tamako Market and Boku Wa Tomadachi Next. I'm also thinking thinking of checking Sasami-san and Maoyuu Maou Yuusha.
@Mashidar Bakabt is worth checking out.


----------



## Leliel (Nov 25, 2012)

I'm watching Miname-ke, Tamako Market and Boku Wa Tomadachi Next. I'm also thinking thinking of checking Sasami-san and Maoyuu Maou Yuusha.
@_Mashidar_ Bakabt is worth checking out.

*Page froze when I hit reply, and now it's posted this 3 times. Wtf?


----------

